# Simulation



## QTR_Engineer (14 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ,,
بعد تصفحي للمنتدى , في الحقيقه استفد الكثير ,اخواني انا طالبه هندسه سنه رابعه والان انا عندي ماده اسمها Simulation أود ان عرف المزيد عن هذه الماده ,,, ومن عنده خبره في هذه الماده ؟.
وسؤالي الثاني هل هي ماده صعبه ؟؟؟!


وشكرا :81:
يسعدني تواصلكم 

يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركات

المشرفة


----------



## محمد فوزى (15 مارس 2007)

ارجو الاطلاع على الرابط التالى
http://www.idsia.ch/~andrea/simtools.html


----------



## QTR_Engineer (16 مارس 2007)

شكرا ا خي على المرور


----------



## sulhi (19 مارس 2007)

بمناسبة هذا الموضوع الجميل 

اريد ان اسئلكم عن كيفية الحصول على برنامج AweSim 

لقد دخل على الرابط اعلاه ولكن لم يتسنى لي الحصول على البرنامج بالرغم من وجوده على الرابط

ارجو المساعده فانا منذ زمن وانا ابحث عن هذا البرنامج ولم اجده

شكرا


----------



## samehnour (19 مارس 2007)

الأخ QTR-Engineer
ربما تجد ما تبحث عنه في إحدى المقالات التالية
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/08/06/a86/
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/08/08/a88/
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/08/17/g817/
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/08/21/a820/

شكرا


----------



## QTR_Engineer (21 مارس 2007)

اشكركم على المساعده


----------

